# Gentoo auf Acer Extensa 2902LMI ?

## alex0801

Hallo Leute,

hab mir vor kurzem oben genanntes Notebook zugelegt und will unbedingt Linux drauf laufen haben. Habs erst mit Gentoo probiert, hab aber irgendwas falsch gemacht, gebootet hat er nur mittels bootfähiger SUSE-DVD und KDE ging auch ums verrecken nicht.

Hab dann in meinem jugendlichen "leichtsinn" SuSE 9.0 drauf gemacht, auf 9.1 mit Kernel 2.6 geupdated. Lief dann auch, nur hatte ich mitn paar Sachen Probleme:

- Ich hab den WLAN-Schalter nicht zum laufen bekommen(, die restlichen Acer-HotKeys gingen)

- die WLAN-Karte hab ich mit IPW2200-Treiber gar nicht zum laufen gekriegt, NDIS-Wrapper ging so halb (ließ sich laden, Gerät war ansprechbar, zeigte aber weiter kaum eine Funktion)

- An ACPI-Funktionen war kaum was einsatzfähig, bin mir nichtmal sicher ob SpeedStep vom Centrino richtig lief

- und noch n paar Kleinigkeiten

Will jetzt wieder Gentoo probieren. Denn nach dem letztes Onlineupdate geht jetzt nichtmal mehr KDE 3.2.

Was sagt ihr zu dem Vorhaben. Das Gerät hat folgende Hardware:

- WLAN: Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG

- Ethernet: 100Mbit Realtek 8139-Chipsatz

- CPU: 1,5Ghz Centrino 2MB Cache

- Toshiba DVD +-R/RW Brenner

- Grafkkarte: ATI Mobility Radeon 9700

- XSGA+ Auflösung (1400x1050)

- diverse Acerhotkeys wie Lautstärkekontrolle+Mute, Sleep/Suspend, WLAN-EIN/AUS-Schalter an der Seite, 2 Knöpfe für Individuelle Hotkeys (P1/P2)

Hat da jmd. Tips für mich ? Soll ich's lassen weil da irgendwas drin ist was mit Linux nicht so harmoniert oder gibts irgendwas (außer WLAN) auf das ich speziell achten muss ?

Soweit so gut, 

gruß

Alex

P.S. Hab auch shcon im Usenet in alt.linux gepostet ("Ein Paar Problemchen mit SuSE 9.1 auf Acer Extensa 2902LMI" vom 19.07.2004), aber da kam bis jetzt noch nix. Schätze es gibt noch nicht so viele die auf der Kiste Linux laufen haben...

----------

## Sas

Grundsätzlich sollte die ganze Hardware laufen, wie das mit den Hotkeys aussieht, kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber es gibt doch noch mehr Leute, die Linux auf Acer-Notebooks nutzen.

Aber hier noch ein gut gemeinter Tipp am Rande: Wenn du ein anderes Linux (SuSE in dem Fall) schon nicht zum Laufen bekommen hast, warum denkst du dann, dass es mit Gentoo besser ginge? Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass alles, was bei dir nicht geklappt hat, geht. Dass es bei dir nicht lief, legt die Vermutung nahe, dass du nicht ausgiebig in Foren, Newsgroups, auf Wikis und Websiten gesucht hast oder nicht genug Ausdauer beim Probieren hattest. Davon benötigt man bei Gentoo allerdings eine Menge, also mein - wirklich nicht böse gemeinter - Tipp an dich: Überleg dir das mit Gentoo noch mal und befasse dich erstmal etwas mit Linux im Allgemeinen und im Bezug auf deinen Laptop.

Bei letzterem sollten unter anderem diese beiden Seiten hilfreich sein:

http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/acer.html

http://tuxmobil.org/acer.html

Grüße, Sas

----------

## alex0801

hi,

befasst hab ich mich damit schon, und an Linuxerfahrung bring ich auch schon einiges mit (gut 6 Jahre), aber irgendwie war st*ndig der Wurm drin. Hatte auf meinem alten Schlep pi schon Gentoo drauf und war begeistert wie schnell es lief (50%schneller als SuSE). Der Grund warum ich jetzt zu Gentoo wechseln will ist einfach der da* ich eigtl so oder so Gentoo drauf haben wollte und ich mir mein SuSE gerade eh zerschossen hab. Werd mir deine Links mal reinziehen und noch n bisschen weiter forschen. Problem an der ganzen Geschichte ist eigtl da* es genug hilfen zu Acer-NBs gibt, aber dieser scheint so neu zu sein da* ich relativ wenig Hilfestellung dazu finde und ich immer hoffen muss da* ich Tools von anderen Acer-Generationen (Travelmate z.b.) nutzen kann.

- Alex

----------

## alekel

Hallo erstmal,

 *alex0801 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hab dann in meinem jugendlichen "leichtsinn" SuSE 9.0 drauf gemacht, auf 9.1 mit Kernel 2.6 geupdated. Lief dann auch, nur hatte ich mitn paar Sachen Probleme:
> 
> 

 

Empfehlung von mir, mach nie ein Update bei SuSE.... aber das hast Du ja selbst schon gemerkt. Sichern und Neuinstallation - geht übrigends schneller. Aber nun zum eigentlichen Thema: Gentoo

 *alex0801 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - Ich hab den WLAN-Schalter nicht zum laufen bekommen(, die restlichen Acer-HotKeys gingen)
> 
> 

 

Kannst Du die in Windows ausschalten? Bei meinem Dell ist der Schalter für Bluetooth und nicht für das W-LAN - auch wenn eine Antenne drauf ist.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - die WLAN-Karte hab ich mit IPW2200-Treiber gar nicht zum laufen gekriegt, NDIS-Wrapper ging so halb (ließ sich laden, Gerät war ansprechbar, zeigte aber weiter kaum eine Funktion)
> 
> - An ACPI-Funktionen war kaum was einsatzfähig, bin mir nichtmal sicher ob SpeedStep vom Centrino richtig lief
> ...

 

Das bekommt man auch hin, erstmal ist es wichtig das Dein gentoo läuft und dann kann man sich um die Feinheiten kümmern. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Was sagt ihr zu dem Vorhaben. Das Gerät hat folgende Hardware:
> 
> - WLAN: Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG
> ...

 

 WLAN - mmmmhhhh habe ich keine Erfahrung mit - erst recht nicht mit der 2200

 Ethernet läuft auf alle Fälle

 CPU und DVD läuft auch  :Wink: 

 Grafikkarte läuft bei mir wunderbar und ohne Probleme

 Auflösung dürfte auch kein Problem sein

 Acerhotkeys laufen bestimmt zu 80%, gibt es einige Howtos dazu

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hat da jmd. Tips für mich ? Soll ich's lassen weil da irgendwas drin ist was mit Linux nicht so harmoniert oder gibts irgendwas (außer WLAN) auf das ich speziell achten muss ?
> 
> 

 

www.tuxmobil.org. 

Und noch einen guten Tip - wenn Du das Notebook über das Netzteil angeschlossen hast - nimm den Akku raus - sonst musst Du Dir irgendwann einen neuen Akku kaufen.

----------

## Kleini

Also der Schalter für die WLAN-Karte hab ich mit einem extra-Modul angesprochen bekommen bei meinem Acer:

http://www.informatik.hu-berlin.de/~tauber/acerhk/

Damit sollen auch die P1/2-Tasten funktionieren, bei mir aber noch nicht, würde ich mal ausprobieren.

Helligkeit ist bei mir an die Hardware gebunden, d.h. es funktioniert  :Wink: . Die Lautstärketasten geben einen Keycode ab, damit kann man den Tasten dann einem Script zuweisen, so mache ich es. Beschreibung gibt es hier aber im Forum, deswegen gehen ich nicht genauer darauf ein, einfach mal nach Acer suchen.

Kann aber auch sein, dass bei dir das alles völlig anders gehandhabt wird. Ein Bekannter hat genau die gleiche Serie von Acer wie ich, nur eine geringe Abweichung der Produktbezeichnung, trotzdem wird z.B. der WLAN-Schalter bei ihm Hardware-seitig angesprochen, bei mir eben nur über das Modul.

Naja, viel Glück und Spass mit deinem Notebook !

----------

## alex0801

erstmal danke für die Tipps und Ratschläge...

Das Hotkey-Tool für die Acerkeys hab ich jetzt auch gefunden....sollte eigtl kein Problem mehr sein.

Was den WLAN-Schalter betrifft: Der ist scheinbar nicht hardwareseitig .. Unter Windows kann ich WLAN auch per Software einschalten so daß die LED leuchtet... Und ja, er ist für WLAN, nicht für BT.

Onlineupdates mit SUSE werd ich in Zukunft lassen... War nicht so der bringer.

Denke ich werd's noch hinbringen Schätze daß WLAN nur so scheiße funktioniert hat weil ich ständig irgendwo was geupdated hab und alles in allem nur halbe Sachen waren..

Eins noch: 

Ist eine Stage 1 Installation vom Performance-Gewinn her vertretbar oder lohnt der Aufwand eher nicht.. Oder reicht Stage 3 voll aus... 

Hab bei meiner letzten Installation Stage 2 gewählt. Auf meinem P2-400 Schleppi war Gentoo 50% schneller als SuSE .. 

Was empfehlt ihr bei nem Centrino 1,5Ghz ?

- Alex

P.S. noch n Grund warum ich weg von SUSE zu Gentoo will ist der daß man da einfach noch jede Menge dazulernen kann und teilweise auch muss. SuSE mutiert ansatzweise schon zu einer Redmond-Software ... Mittlerweile kanns jeder installieren.. (außer aufm Laptop  :Smile:  )

----------

## alex0801

 *Kleini wrote:*   

> Also der Schalter für die WLAN-Karte hab ich mit einem extra-Modul angesprochen bekommen bei meinem Acer:
> 
> http://www.informatik.hu-berlin.de/~tauber/acerhk/

 

Schaltest du WLAN jetzt per Software oder hast du den Schalter "aktiviert" so daß du jederzeit mittels Schalter WLAN ein und ausschalten kannst ?

Hab da nix gefunden mit dem ich den Schalter "programmieren" kann. Konnte nur das Lämpchen für WLAN ein und ausschalten per Software

- Alex

btw: Bin gerade dabei Gentoo drauf zu hauen.. Mit Stage 2, hoffe diesmal geht alles glatt. Und wenn nicht wird solange dran geschraubt bis es passt.

----------

## Kleini

Vielleicht habe ich es ein wenig schlecht ausgedrückt, naja, versuche es nochmal zu erklären.

Bei mir war es so, dass die WLAN-Karte nur per Software angeschaltet werden konnte, d.h. wenn ich den Laptop starte ist die Lampe aus. Erst nach starten der Software unter Windows ließ die Lampe leuchten bzw. aktivierte die WLAN-Karte. Unter Linux benutze ich das acerhk-Modul, um die Karte zu aktivieren. Der Schalter funktioniert per Hardware, also wenn die Karte aktiviert ist, kann ich sie aus- und einschalten wie ich will.

----------

## alex0801

Jetzt bin ich ganz verwirrt.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Der Schalter funktioniert per Hardware, also wenn die Karte aktiviert ist, kann ich sie aus- und einschalten wie ich will
> 
> 

 

Hast du jetzt seitlich am NB einen Schiebeschalter oder nicht ?

Und wenn du den Schiebe-Schalter bei geladenem acerhk-Treiber betätigst, kannst du damit WLAN ein und ausschalten ? Bei mir hat der zusammen mit acerhk keine Funktion mehr gezeigt...

per Acerhk-Software hab ich die Karte einschalten können (zumindest ging dann die orangene LED an). Mir schien es aber so als ob das dem NDIS-Wrapper egal ist ob die LED leuchtet oder nicht, der ließ sich immer laden....

Naja, ich installier Gentoo erstmal fertig (ja der lädt immernoch die einzelnen Pakete runter) und sehe dann weiter.

Gruß

Alex

----------

## Kleini

 *alex0801 wrote:*   

> Jetzt bin ich ganz verwirrt.
> 
> Hast du jetzt seitlich am NB einen Schiebeschalter oder nicht ?
> 
> 

 

Ja, habe ich.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Und wenn du den Schiebe-Schalter bei geladenem acerhk-Treiber betätigst, kannst du damit WLAN ein und ausschalten ? Bei mir hat der zusammen mit acerhk keine Funktion mehr gezeigt...
> 
> 

 

Genau, das kann ich dann, vorher nicht.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> per Acerhk-Software hab ich die Karte einschalten können (zumindest ging dann die orangene LED an). Mir schien es aber so als ob das dem NDIS-Wrapper egal ist ob die LED leuchtet oder nicht, der ließ sich immer laden....
> 
> 

 

Der lädt auch immer, das ist normal, doch du kannst eben nicht mit dem Netzwerk kommunizieren, da diese Hardware-seitig aus ist.

Bei Fragen, ruhig fragen  :Wink:  !

----------

## alex0801

Wenn ich dann per Hardwareschalter trotz geladenem ndiswrapper WLAN auf "off" habe, spart mir das dann Strom (WLAN-Karte wirklich abgeschaltet) oder ist einfach nur die Kommunikation unterbrochen ?

- Alex

----------

## alex0801

so, alles drauf und getestet und fehlgeschlagen...

shit. Problem ist wie folgt:

Hab mir bei den INstallation die gentoo-dev-sources mit Kernel 2.6.7 gezogen und auch brav nen Kernel mit den nötigsten Komponenten compiliert.

Dummerweise bleibt der Rechner ziemlich früh beim booten stehen. Erst hing er bei der seriellen Schnitstelle (Serial: 8250/16550, pnp: Device 00:0e activated), doch die hab ich dann im Kernel testweise abgeschalten, Kernel neu übersetzt und wieder gebootet.

Jetzt bleibt er immer nach dem AGP laden stehen, also ein Schritt vor der Stelle an der die serielle Schnittstelle dran gewesen wäre.

Weiß nichtmehr weiter.

Any Ideas ?

Oder soll ich doch wieder 2.4. nehmen ?

- Alex

----------

## Kleini

 *alex0801 wrote:*   

> Wenn ich dann per Hardwareschalter trotz geladenem ndiswrapper WLAN auf "off" habe, spart mir das dann Strom (WLAN-Karte wirklich abgeschaltet) oder ist einfach nur die Kommunikation unterbrochen ?
> 
> - Alex

 

Tja, gute Frage, bisher habe ich bei Akkubetrieb immer die Karte angelassen, aber normalerweise dürfte der Schalter deine Karte ausschalten und wirklich Strom sparen, aber darauf schwören würde ich nicht !

----------

## alex0801

Alles klar, ich werds testen...

Irgendwie is beim installieren aber was schied gelaufen. Laut Handbuch soll ich ja in die Use-variable eintragen was alles drauf soll, also so sachen ide kde, alsa etc... 

und dann ein "emerge system",

hat er auch gemacht, hat lange gedauert, aber KDE ist nicht drauf... 

habs jetzt manuell mit "emerge kde" gemacht, dauert schon stunden... Hoffe das geht dann auch

- Alex

----------

## alex0801

@kleini

mal noch ne Frage wg. ndiswrapper:

Was mach ich falsch wenn ich mit 

"iwconfig wlan0 essid meinacesspoint" die ssid nicht setzen kann ?

Es kommt kein Fehler und ein blick auf die Konfig mit iwconfig zeigt auch keine ssid an...

selbiges mit dem WEP-Key... Der rest geht

- Alex

----------

## py-ro

Bitte den FAQ auf ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net lesen

Die Werte werden bei nutzungdes dniswrappers teilweise erst nach erfolgreicher Verbindung geändert angezeigt.

MfG

Py

----------

## alex0801

hmm, hab cih eigtl schon durchgelesen. Und habs eben nochmal gelesen... 

Aber hab nix derartiges gefunden...

Da stand nur was davon daß ich erst ESSID setzen muss bevor ich mit ifconfig weiter mache. 

Und ich soll checken ob die ESSID gesetzt wurde... tja, wirds aber nicht..

Das einzigste was sich setzen lässt ist der WEP-Key (soll man laut FAQ vor der ESSID machen).

Ich habs auch nocht nicht geschafft alles zu konfigurieren denn sobald ndiswrapper mal geladen wurde und ich anfange mit iwconfig die settings zu setzen bleibt irgendwann die kiste stehen.

Laut FAQ steht dann der Kernel und man soll als abhilfe acpi einschalten.. Tja, das ist an....Und trotzdem hängt die Kiste.

- Alex

----------

## Kleini

Probier mal mittels iwlist wlan0 scanning nach Access-Points zu suchen, nicht dass der Treiber deinen Access-Point überhaupt nicht findet.

Ansonsten ist an deinem Befehl nichts falsch, was du versuchen könntest ist noch ein iwconfig wlan0 commit (oder das gleiche mit iwlist), daran könnte es auch liegen.

Welche WLAN-Karte hat denn dein Notebook ??

----------

## alex0801

Der findet kein Netz, hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen.

Was macht "commit" nochmal ? 

Hab die Intel Pro/Wireless 2200BG, verwende NDISWRAPPER 0.8 und den passenden Treiber der auf der webseite empfohlen wird.

- Alex

----------

## Kleini

Also das Commit bewirkt, dass die Einstellungen auch an die Karte weitergegeben wird. Muss bei manchen sein, aber normal bei dem 2200er nicht. Mmhh, dass er kein Netz findet, ist schonmal sehr bedenklich. Sicher dass ein Access-Point in der Nähe ist und keinen Mac-Filter eingebaut hat oder etwas anderes deinem Notebook den Weg versperrt !

----------

## alex0801

Jo, der AP is da (WLAN-Karte in meinem Server-Rechner). Mein anderer Schleppi mit Windows hat Netz, dann sollte auch Gentoo Netz finden.

Werde das mit dem Commit mal testen.

Und mit den dummen Acerhotkeys weiß ich immernoch nicht weiter...

"unresolved symbol" beim laden des moduls "akerhk.o"

- Alex

----------

## amne

[DUP] Kde ohne Netzwerk langsam hier abgespalten da es nicht direkt mit dem Thema zu tun hat.

----------

